# Minor success for us....



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Not real sure why I am posting this, but here goes:

My wife and I have two booths at indoor flea markets. These FM have cashiers at the front, and we just stock the booth with our priced items.

This flea market business has been our 'side income', but for a list of many reasons, we haven't put any effort into restocking or straightening our booth.

We pay the mall $125 per booth, with a total of $250 a month. As of the 20th of this month, we still owed the mall $230!!!!

We doubled up our efforts of restocking the booth. I didn't have alot to put into the booth, so the light at the end of the tunnel looked like an on-coming train!!!!

I am happy to report that we now only owe $12 to the mall, with just 7 hours to go.

Some of you might be thinking poorly of us for letting this go, but I am thrilled to have worked the "Total Due Mall" down to nearly nothing!!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...good news!!!!

I called tonight to get our sales report over the phone.

Total Due Mall: $0
Total Due Dealer: $1.30

Yes, sure, I lost money on this month's rent. But no hard cash out of my pocket to pay last month's rent!!!!!!!

I am thrilled to have made it, and happy that the rent paid came from some high profit items that I had very little invested in. Also glad to be rid of the junk!!!!!

Anyone else have a small success story to share?

Clove


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I dunno clovis, busting ones hump to give hundreds of dollars to someone else and come away with nothing is not a success story in my opinion. 

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Typically, the booths at our local FM are pretty profitable for us. We tend to work the booth really well, and we have made some pretty great money in the past. In a decent month, we have made our house payment from our profits.

The real key to being successful at that FM is working the booth. Making sure it is stocked, clean, and orderly with decent junk/stuff priced reasonably usually brings good profits even after we pay the rent.

I did agree to pay the booth rent for the month. It was my fault that I didn't work the opportunity.

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Forgot to mention...a few years ago, we still owed $8500 on my wife's Pontiac that she bought before we married.

We paid that car note off, with the majority of the money, at least 70%, coming from profits coming from the flea market booth. We worked that booth like mad, but made big $$$$ from our hard work. We paid the car off in record time.

Too bad the car got totalled 2 weeks after we got the title from the bank.

Clove


----------

